# Eating raw locations....



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a quick question for people who feed there dogs raw, we do, but when it comes to chicken wings and raw bones with meat on, where do you let your dogs eat them? 

I don't really like the idea of him dragging raw chicken/beef around on the floor because he's leaving raw juices behind. I've just been sat on the kitchen floor holding them in my hand!

Any suggestions?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine always eat their wings outside. I have a covered back porch for when it's raining.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine eat them outside when it's not raining, in the utility when it is and then I mop the floor.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine eat theirs outside, in the garage, which is really the OH 's model train business workshop, if it is really wet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine don't have raw every day, the odd wing, foot or neck usually a couple of times a week. I just keep them in kitchen then do a quick swipe over the floor with a mop I have that you attach disposable antibacterial wipes to. It takes two seconds and I can keep an eye on them. Couldn't find the mop but it's a bit like this one...

http://www.johnlewis.com/leifheit-c...44cb08c8&s_kwcid=129x47248&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------

